# Huffy Basket case  What is this bike 60s



## MAD BRAD (Jan 28, 2013)

Made a trade on this huffy bike needs alot of parts has handle bars, neck frame,forks fenders tank thats all. I have a girls purple camero donor for crank, pedals chain,seat, light ?? maybe rack chain guard . What is this 


bike ?  it is in transit now i have no serial numbers yet. Thanks MB


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 28, 2013)

I believe that big badge would make it late 50s. The serial # will tell, 7H in this case would be 1957.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks new to middle weights, It has been painted with a brush what we can make out is 9H ETC maybe 59 or 8 needs everything it was red . May do a custom deal. Thanks MB


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2013)

This was on RRB for awhile. It looks like it was spray painted. The paint is too nice to match the rust on the fender brances in the back. Under that paint, on the tank, is the model this used to be. I'll bet it's a Huffy Galaxie or Eldorado.

Yes, I'm the guy who wanted the bars from this.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 29, 2013)

*Huffy*

Thanks for info, we are stripping the brushed on paint off. Need a photo to see whats right, on this bike. The bike is a low budget bike trying to have a little fun on the cheap. Need rims etc MB


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 29, 2013)

Agree, it's a late 50's Eldorado most likely.  Don't think the Galaxie came out til maybe 1959 or 1960.  Fenders & fork do not look correct.





Here's what I did with my 1961 Eldorado that had chrome too far gone to reuse but decent paint.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 29, 2013)

*Thanks*

Very cool bikes, i like all of them  we will get the bike 2-2-13 . The fenders look like raleigh. The Huffy Camero stuff looks different i have a shot girls purple/white camero donor may just part out the camero . Thanks GUYS MB

Got bike serial number is hard to read looks like 9h not sure  59?? MB


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2013)

If you want another Huffy, I have a '66 Fury I will be sending to the crush pile this spring...I'll get rid of it cheap.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 2, 2013)

*Parts bike*

Does the forks and rims match up to the ELDO . Thanks MB


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a '58 Eldorado and it is not the Canti frame. I am guessing that is '59 or later. The headbadge could have been swapped when it was painted. I don't think those are original fenders either.

Here is my '58 middleweight Eldorado


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 10, 2013)

*Eldo*

I think you are right has schwinn forks , front fender. I am having a hard time reading the numbers 9h its real


 tuff. Got a lot of work to go.  MB


----------

